# they cant escape the pool filter!



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## dickyknee (Apr 21, 2007)

Time for some golf practice .....
Been quiet around here lately  , where ya been ?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 21, 2007)

haha nice, are they breeding in your pool??


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)

i was with rawnet and they went down the tubes!

the toadlets jump in for a dip and cant get out, and then i help them out and throw them into a brick wall.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 21, 2007)

i h8 cain toads.. good on ya. i would of frozen them tho IMO but thats just me  (and i havnt got a golf club lol)


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 22, 2007)

Get a keelback.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 22, 2007)

lol @ trousa snake


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 22, 2007)

I soooo want a keelback, I'd spend my days catching it food!!! I hate cane toads with a passion and if I stuck all the ones I have killed in the freezer to kill them I'd have an industrial one!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 22, 2007)

a keelback would be awesome. if only there were more of them around to get ALL our cain toads (ill keep dreaming). oh, and if u see strings of black amphibian eggs in any water THROW THEM ON THE HIGHWAY!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 22, 2007)

oh, and about keelbacks, does anyone know the exact distribution over Australia? just curious..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Apr 23, 2007)

keelbacks are defiantely in qld.. anyway.. my mum has one at her place.. near bundy..


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry to sound stupid ... but whats a keelback?


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 23, 2007)

should have turned he filter on! LOL that would have looked funny but i h8 cane toads!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 23, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> sorry to sound stupid ... but whats a keelback?


 
http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_co..._animals/nocturnal_animals/reptiles/keelback/

I think its a snake that eats cane toads?


----------



## cameron (Apr 23, 2007)

a keelback is a snake found in northern australia, it rarly grows over a meter long and dosnt die when it eats a cane toad


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 23, 2007)

Princey85 said:


> should have turned he filter on! LOL that would have looked funny but i h8 cane toads!



the filter is on thats why they are spinning round and round.


----------

